# Neues von Formula (Gabel?)



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juni 2021)

Schaut mal:



			https://www.instagram.com/p/CQI0dWrnG9R/
		


Da ist jetzt die große Frage: Hat es der Prototyp bis in die Serie geschafft?


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Juni 2021)

Dual Crown Trailgabel mit Lockout.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juni 2021)

Vermutlich aber man weiß ja nie.

Wird eh spannend, denn so viele Trailbikes* mit DC Freigabe gibt es nicht. 

*oder Enduros


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. Juni 2021)

Somit eher unspannend...

Von mir aus brauchts aber auch keine neue Formulagabel, meine 35 läuft immer noch supi , für mich reichts zumindest🥳


----------



## hans7 (15. Juni 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Somit eher unspannend...
> 
> Von mir aus brauchts aber auch keine neue Formulagabel, meine 35 läuft immer noch supi , für mich reichts zumindest🥳


Yup, bei mir auch.
Vor allem nach dem letzten Test hier auch, wo die Selva immer noch mit den aktuellen Gabeln mithalten kann 👍👍
Das hat mich dann schon gefreut zu lesen. Ich brauche nicht jedes Jahr was neues, zum Teil auch einfach was gezwungen neues, damit die Hersteller einfach was neues haben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (15. Juni 2021)

Sehe ich auch so.

Außerdem will ich in diese komplett verrottete Branche sowieso nichts mehr oder nur mehr das nötigste investieren?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juni 2021)

Da ist sie: 









						Formula Selva XL 180mm double crown fork prototype, lighter than enduro single crowns
					

Formula bring back the double crown with new 180mm Formula Selva XL enduro fork prototype that's lighter than any single crown fork...




					bikerumor.com


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juni 2021)

Dämpfungstechnik bleibt unverändert, zur Selva/35.
Never change a running Sytem😎


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Juni 2021)

Wäre echt interessant, wie viele Gleichteile dann letztlich zum Einsatz kommen. Passt an die Nero Kartusche der Selva Satellit? 
So wie's aussieht, sind vor allem die Kronen neu.


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (18. Juni 2021)

Die müsste man ja einfach auf 27,5 umbauen können mit anderer Tauchrohreinheit


----------



## hans7 (18. Juni 2021)

Und wird demnächst auch bei Propain angeboten 👍👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (19. Juni 2021)

First Look: Formula's Prototype Dual Crown Enduro Fork & New Lightweight Brakes - Pinkbike
					

The target weight for the new fork is 2270 grams, an impressive figure for a dual crown.




					m.pinkbike.com
				




Und die Selva R bekommt ein kleines Update


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juni 2021)

Interessant, dass es auch noch eine 650B Version geben wird. Aber gut, das läuft über die intelligente Plattform Strategie. 
Die Frage stellt sich natürlich, ob es sich lohnen würde, selbst umzubauen. 
Casting, Achse, Top Cap / Satellit und die Federeinheit kann man sicher übernehmen. Bei der Coil Variante wird man eine längere Feder brauchen, auf der Dämpferseite wird es schon schwieriger. Eventuell reicht es, nur den Schaft, in dem der Kolben läuft, zu verlängern. Teuer werden ganz sicher die Kronen und die Standrohre.
Und ganz spannend: Es sollte sich auch eine Selva XL mit drei Luftkammern bauen lassen. 

Was an der Zugstufe geändert wurde, wäre auch interessant zu erfahren. Die sollten das, weil es ja öfter kritisiert wurde, als update anbieten, sofern es auch den Kolben betrifft.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. Juni 2021)

Hier mal ausführlicher Sales Talk.







Es wird auch ein neues, violettes CTS Ventil geben.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. August 2021)

Wollte nicht extra neues Thema aufmachen, wie funzt die selva s für schwerere Fahrer ? Ist sie ausreichend steif bei härterer Gangart ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. August 2021)

Soll die Gabel für dich sein?


----------



## xMARTINx (8. August 2021)

Jap.
Irgendwie Bock auf die Technik und verträgt sich hoffentlich mit dem Italiener hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. August 2021)

In deinem Fall: Warum nicht gleich eine Nero?


----------



## xMARTINx (8. August 2021)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> In deinem Fall: Warum nicht gleich eine Nero?


Gutes Argument. Wenn dann selva XL irgendwann


----------

